# Best howto tie knots site I've ever seen



## 046 (Jan 6, 2007)

Best howto tie knots site I've ever seen

fully animated knots, slow, fast or in steps. 

http://www.animatedknots.com/indexclimbing.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jan 6, 2007)

*Nice Site!*

WRW posted a link to it in the rope come along thread earlier, and as soon as I went there, I saved it to my favorites. Nicely done site, with a fair amount of easily accessable info.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jan 6, 2007)

The Grog's site has been fist on my 50+ knot link list for quiet some time. It is 'only' general konts; the knot ist i linked has research and climbing specific links, suspension trauma etc.

Also working on some of my own Animations, favouring our climbing knots.


----------



## EngineerDude (Jan 6, 2007)

Not animated, and it's in B/W, but three things have me liking this site:
1) The text stuck right next to the (effective) pictures
2) The links to a bunch of other knots sites
3) Easy to print knots of interest to keep for reference

http://www.iland.net/~jbritton/


----------



## 046 (Jan 7, 2007)

treespyder, NICE JOB on your animations!



TheTreeSpyder said:


> The Grog's site has been fist on my 50+ knot link list for quiet some time. It is 'only' general konts; the knot ist i linked has research and climbing specific links, suspension trauma etc.
> 
> Also working on some of my own Animations, favouring our climbing knots.


----------

